# Tiny Bugs Everywhere, Even On Piraya



## masterblaster (May 9, 2007)

Ok, here's the problem. Just moved my 7" piraya to my 150 gallon that I had reds in. He is now skittish and just sits on the bottom the past 3 days. I just noticed that there are very tiny round bugs, kind of the size of ick spots but these are clearer in color and running all over my substrate, glass( pretty fast for how small they are) and floating around in the water. I had seen them in there before, but never saw any on my reds. Because my piraya is just sitting on the bottom, I noticed today that they are all over him now. Any ideas as to what they are, and if they are going to hurt my piraya if he doesn't start rubbing them off of him? Thanks!!!!!!!

Just one more thing, they look like ting red belly eggs that walk around.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

masterblaster said:


> Ok, here's the problem. Just moved my 7" piraya to my 150 gallon that I had reds in. He is now skittish and just sits on the bottom the past 3 days. I just noticed that there are very tiny round bugs, kind of the size of ick spots but these are clearer in color and running all over my substrate, glass( pretty fast for how small they are) and floating around in the water. I had seen them in there before, but never saw any on my reds. Because my piraya is just sitting on the bottom, I noticed today that they are all over him now. Any ideas as to what they are, and if they are going to hurt my piraya if he doesn't start rubbing them off of him? Thanks!!!!!!!
> 
> Just one more thing, they look like ting red belly eggs that walk around.


 Probably planaia or something harmless like that. I wouldnt worrry much about it . Do a week of good water changes and they will go away. Often these types of things come from to much uneaten food remaining that sustains their populations so do some good gravel vac and water changes then they will go soon


----------



## masterblaster (May 9, 2007)

Thanks, I will try to keep feeding down to a minimum for now, and do some vacuming of the gravel. He moved, and it looks like they all fell off of him, so he's probably ok as long as he stays active. These things are creepy, and there are easily thousands in the tank.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Sean, 
I don't think its planaria but it might be something similar to the "water bugs" that tanks get sometimes due to overfeeding and/or poor water quality...however, you are right...water changes should take care of the problem, but I would also suggest raising the temperature up to 86 degrees for a few days and lowering it gradually just to make sure...In most cases, "water bugs" and/or planaria are totally harmless, but just unsightly.

Hey Masterblaster,
Do they look like this?!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

It took me about 1 month to get rid of them .I actually changed my substrate an i still had some. I did water changes every other day.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That would creep me out to the point of giving the p's a salt bath and breaking down the tank, hosing everything down and starting her up again.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Da said:


> Hi Sean,
> I don't think its planaria but it might be something similar to the "water bugs" that tanks get sometimes due to overfeeding and/or poor water quality...however, you are right...water changes should take care of the problem, but I would also suggest raising the temperature up to 86 degrees for a few days and lowering it gradually just to make sure...In most cases, "water bugs" and/or planaria are totally harmless, but just unsightly.
> 
> Hey Masterblaster,
> Do they look like this?!


I agree its probably not planaria if its a round ball like thing, but my guess is some similar organisms that come and go becasue of the same conditions. If its like the thing in the vid i would try to vac them out well a couple times and do a bunch of water changes and hopefully that can get rid of them if not you may want to break down the tank, but i would first try to remove the uneaten food that sustains them


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

man theres a sh*t load like they said do a bunch of water changes or start from scratch


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

oh:i would freak if i had those in my tank!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Da said:


> Hi Sean,
> I don't think its planaria but it might be something similar to the "water bugs" that tanks get sometimes due to overfeeding and/or poor water quality...however, you are right...water changes should take care of the problem, but I would also suggest raising the temperature up to 86 degrees for a few days and lowering it gradually just to make sure...In most cases, "water bugs" and/or planaria are totally harmless, but just unsightly.
> 
> Hey Masterblaster,
> Do they look like this?!


if that was my tank,i would replace the gravel clean the glass and filter,stop feeding and do daily water changes.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

can you buy a specific fish that feed on those things?


----------



## masterblaster (May 9, 2007)

sorry, I was away on vacation, just got back. My pirata seems fine, but the round bugs are still everywhere. I can't see the pic or video that was posted, but it sounds like them. I will try to vac the substrate a few times, it's just a lot of work for a 150 gallon.







Maybe I'll try to post pics as well.


----------



## masterblaster (May 9, 2007)

So, update, tank looks a lot better. Cleaned the gravel twice, without taking out too much water, and the bugs have lost there hold on the tank. Just a few hundred left instead of thousands.







I've never posted pics before, but I'll try to get a full tank shot up.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Im glad i havn't encountered those yet. good luck on getting rid of the bastards,


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

That video freaked me out!! I have never seen anything like it. I am sure that a bunch of convicts would feed on those little suckers though!

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww, they give me the heebie jeebies


----------

